# My mice from the latest mouse train



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi all, sorry its taken a while to get the pics up :roll: Mice have settled in well and are quickly growing up


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's quite a lounge you have there! They should be very happy and content. I hope they don't like it so much they never want to come out and play with you. That fluff stuff looks nice but aren't you concerned that a mousie might get it wound around a paw and get stuck like that? I'd like to see something in that line that has very short fibers that some apart easily, like excelsior.

A ot of my meeces seem to spend their spare time manufacturing excelsior out of the aspen bedding. It's nice and fluffy but not so soft as to allow any mishaps; nice and springy.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

aww look at the little girls they look so happy  hows dad doing is he doing his thing with your lady yet?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, they are so pretty and I love the pics-great!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

spartie is doing grand he has a cool five star batchelour pad will get some pics up, its funny ive gave him loads of hiding spots and bedding etc but he just chooses to sleep up on his rope?? i dunno why he does it. I havent put spartie in with my doe yet as i need to get "prepared" with extra boxes etc, plus i wanted the wee ones to get settled first.

moustress, ive never really had a problem with the fluff, ive tried other bedding for the meeces but they seem to like the fluff the most, i handle my meeces every day and have never come across tangled toes yet


----------

